# what about this graphics card?



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 4, 2011)

Palit nvidia 8400gs super 1gb.
*img35.imageshack.us/img35/1287/8400gs.jpg


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 4, 2011)

Its a good budget card 


Spoiler



if you live in 2007 that is 



Whats your budget? and rest of your system?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2011)

for gaming minimum you need these: GT 240 or HD 4670 or HD 5570 or HD 6570. out of these HD4670 is available for ~3.5k online.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 4, 2011)

Sam said:


> for gaming minimum you need these: GT 240 or HD 4670


Price and Of which company?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2011)

GT240 will cost 4k or more. 

check LynxIndia for HD4670 512Mb/1Gb from Powercolor, Sapphire. price will be 3.5-4k.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 4, 2011)

So 
The Palit nvidia 8400gs super 1gb
Is not good for games and HD v-deo ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2011)

really really old card. forget gaming. even a 9400GT cost same is a bit fast. HD4670 will offer playable performance in games.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 4, 2011)

Sam said:


> really really old card. forget gaming. even a 9400GT cost same is a bit fast. HD4670 will offer playable performance in games.



And What will be the price of HD4670 .
I only jave 3k Rs to spend .


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2011)

inc tax & carry charge: over 3.5k.


----------



## jkultimate (Jun 4, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> *Price and Of which company?*



Get HD Radeon 4670 from *SAPPHIRE*. Its good from others like XFX,ASUS
3.5K is its internet value. May vary depending upon your place.
Good budget gpu.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 5, 2011)

What is this 
(in red rounds)



Spoiler



*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-GDqtMcdJmYU/TesrQTwS-kI/AAAAAAAAAKA/ooTnjVLyDhY/s512/11138-17_HD4670_512MBGDDR4_.jpg


----------



## jkultimate (Jun 5, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> What is this
> (in red rounds)
> 
> [spoiler]*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-GDqtMcdJmYU/TesrQTwS-kI/AAAAAAAAAKA/ooTnjVLyDhY/s512/11138-17_HD4670_512MBGDDR4_.jpg[/spoiler]



Donno. May be for Old motherboards. But the card is nice under that budget.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 5, 2011)

What for---
            Zotac GeForce 9500GT

Zotac GeForce 9500GT Card Features and Specification:

    Bus Standard: PCI Express x16 2.1
    Memory Size: 1024MB GDDR2
    Memory Interface: 128-bit
    Core Clock Speed(MHz): 550
    Memory Clock Speed(MHz): 800
    DVI Output: 1
    Display Ouput(Max Resolution): 2560 x 1600
    DirectX Version Support: 10
    400 RAMDACs
    Mini HDMI Support
    Dimensions: 111.11mm x 144.75mm

Zotac GeForce 9500GT Price in India: Rs. 2,900/-

There are 2 images of same card 1 with vga(d-Sub) and one without



Spoiler



*www.lynx-india.com/published/publicdata/KEHSYUHTWEBASYST/attachments/SC/products_pictures/Zotac%20GeForce%209500%20GT%201GB%20DDR-II%20%20DVI%20Audio_enl.jpg

*techwiki.hardwarecanucks.com/productimages/4387/4387_2.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jun 5, 2011)

increase your budget and get HD 5570 @ 3.5k or HD 5670 512mb @ 4.5k for better performance
dont go for crappy cards


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> What is this
> (in red rounds)
> 
> 
> ...



AMD Crossfire bridge connectors.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 5, 2011)

Piyush said:


> increase your budget and get HD 5570 @ 3.5k or HD 5670 512mb @ 4.5k for better performance
> dont go for crappy cards



HD 5570 @ 3.5k 
Is it 1gb ?
OF which Company ?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 5, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> HD 5570 @ 3.5k
> Is it 1gb ?
> OF which Company ?



yes
it varies from 3.5k to 4k depending from places to places
and Brands you may look out for are MSI/Sapphire


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 6, 2011)

FROm LYNX INDIA

MSI R6450 GDDR3 1GB Graphic Card - Model R6450-MD1GD3H/LP

Memory Capacity And Type  : GDDR3 1GB
Memory Speed : 1333Mhz

Rs :2999/- 
*www.electronicmartindia.com/ebay/images/r6450.jpg


from Lynx

Sapphire HD 5570 1GB DDR3 Graphic Card


Memory Capacity And Type  : GDDR3 1GB
Memory Speed : 1600 Mhz

   Rs :3450/-
*ii.alatest.com/product/600x400/7/a/Sapphire-HD5570-1GB-DDR3-Graphics-Card-0.jpg





___________________________________________________________
I M confused



> Payment
> Billing address (Change address):
> 
> Navneet Yadav
> ...



They will send Grafics card after sending money or .....


----------



## jkultimate (Jun 6, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> FROm LYNX INDIA
> 
> MSI R6450 GDDR3 1GB Graphic Card - Model R6450-MD1GD3H/LP
> 
> ...



*Definitely RADEON HD 5570 From SAPPHIRE 1GB GDDR3 *


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2011)

@NitrousNavneet: y asking for a old card(8400GS) in year 2011.instead go with new cards 
such as ATI HD5570


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 6, 2011)

And My confusion??

I mean they will give me the graphics card after
sending money or before?
And how can i send the money ?


> >>>MoneyOrder Only
> Please Send Money To The Address You will Get In Your Email After Order Placment .Sending Moneyorder is As Easy As Going To Any Post Office And Giving Them Cash .


As we post the letters?

*www.newtechnology.co.in/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/ATi-Radeon-HD-4670-vs.-nVIDIA-GeForce-9500GT.gif
nVIDIA GeForce 9500GT Graphics Cards is available at price of Indian Rupees(INR) Rs. 3,000 to Rs.3,500 in India.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2011)

What is your exact requirement?
Entry level,Mid-Range or High-End Gaming?


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 9, 2011)

Mid-Range


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2011)

^^oh so the price range of cards (within 5k) are entry level cards....

mid-range cards starts from 7k


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 9, 2011)

If I will buy it online-
they will give me the graphics card after
sending money or before?
And how can i send the money ?

So,
Entry Level


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2011)

you pay (bank transfer or money order). call them & inform that you paid. they check it & send you the item, confirming it with a call or email from their side.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 9, 2011)

Sam said:


> you pay (bank transfer or money order). call them & inform that you paid. they check it & send you the item, confirming it with a call or email from their side.



So
Riskyyyyy

Had you ever bought?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2011)

not risky at all if you follow the correct procedure.

i brought processor, motherboard, hard drive & a 20" Dell monitor from SMC (Delhi) & graphics card, cabinet + PSU from ITWares (Mumbai).

SMC shipped its items within 3-4days. IT Wares took a bit longer.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 10, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> So
> Riskyyyyy
> 
> Had you ever bought?



it is not risky at all
many members are regular in this regime
the advantage of online shopping is that we can get the exact product which we want and at decent price too


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jul 19, 2011)

My 4350 is arrived.
they repaired it. (as my dealer is telling)
Now I have to test it.


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

Congos... Hope it's alright now.


----------

